# Snipp Interactive Inc (CVE:SPN)



## Mast3rMind (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've been following this stock for a while now, and it's been rising in 2014 and seems going the same way in 2015.

I know the company has some pretty big business partners, and I was wondering if it was maybe a good time to buy. Even if the stock is almost at a historic high, it's still kinda cheap (at 0.620) and I wondering if it could be on its way up in 2015.

Thanks


----------



## Mast3rMind (Jan 9, 2015)

+17% today.

There are rumors that the stock might be listed on the NASDAQ... Newbie question: what happens to my shares on the TSX if the stock switch market? Is it a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I took a look.
they were worth >700K last year. They diluted 2 million shares to get some cash.
yet they got a market cap of 52M

you might want to check Larry81's thorough analysis of VTI in the previous thread. I think that will apply here as well.


----------



## Mast3rMind (Jan 9, 2015)

...

I thought this forum was to help others... oh well never mind.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Mast3rMind said:


> +17% today.
> 
> There are rumors that the stock might be listed on the NASDAQ... Newbie question: what happens to my shares on the TSX if the stock switch market? Is it a good thing or a bad thing?


If it is listed on the NASDAQ it will most likely be in addition to the TSX, not a switch. It would be a good thing because it would make it easier for American investors to buy it.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

we are here to help. 
no one would recommend any stock on the CVE. Its all a shot in the dark because you are just buying a lottery ticket.
And because of such, no one can really put any "real" money into those stocks.

my help would be to stop looking at those stocks and buy companies that actually have earnings.
I do apologize for my attempt at humour.
good luck.


----------



## Mast3rMind (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot for you answers, that's exactly the kind of information I was looking for


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

You won't find much support for buying speculative small caps here, but don't let that stop you from exploring this world. Just protect yourself by taking small positions and be prepared for volatility. 

Fabrice Taylor recommended this names and he quite successful in the small cap space and always meets with management personally.


----------

